# Could I be having an ectopic pregnancy? Bleeding for twelve days, sensitive stomach?



## valia

Hey I am new and have a very important question! Please read this whole thing before replying, thank you.

My periods have not been totally regular since about a year ago, but recently they've been extremely irregular - once every 3 or 4 months instead of my normal 28 day cycle. I have not had a period since June or July and have been spotting on and off ever since then... but I have also been spotting ever since I've had an irregular period, but the spotting has increased with frequency and I recently started charting it - is this my period trying to regulate itself or could I be having an ectopic pregnancy or even a miscarriage? 

about 1-2 weeks before I started charting - light spotting on and off
10/8 - 10/9 - some clots like when my period is heavy
10/10 - Bleeding medium
10/11 - Bleeding heavy red and light pink
10/12 - Bleeding moderate, red and light pink, used 2 pads
10/13 - 10/14 Bleeding moderate, red and light pink, some red clots
10/15 - Bleeding lighter and red, used 1 pad
10/16 - Light bleeding, a few clots
10/17 - 10/18 - Red spotting only when wiping, some clear sticky discharge
10/19 Only very light spotting, lots of clear sticky discharge
10/20 Very little blood, not enough for a pad but enough for some of it to end up on my underwear

Also my tummy has been very tender to the touch for over a month now, I don't even like my fiance's arm around it when we sleep because it hurts, yet I can lay on it and it doesn't hurt! And the blood has smelled very sweet up until today, now it smells more metallic? I've taken multiple urine tests since July, and they are all negative. I did some jumping jacks the other day and started bleeding as I was doing them? That's never happened before. Just today I felt like I was going to black out/faint twice. I need some answers!

Also, please don't tell me to go to the doctor, I plan on it. I am just delaying it because I plan on going to the emergency room which is very expensive instead of a gross free clinic (I have no insurance).


----------



## garrickbaby

you should go to the ER asap.... it sounds the same as when I han and ectopic, I had irregular periods so I just thought it was coming on heavy since it had been MIA for a couple of months, I would go from heavy bleeding to light bleeding making me think my period was going away but then it would come back heavy again, but then I was getting pain on my left side also, eventually it was unbearable and went to the doc, she felt my stomach for the uterus and said it felt normal and gave me a pregnancy test, she called me the next day to say I was pregnant... a day later my Oh and I went to the store and I fainted 2x. I had to be rushed to the ER and made it just in time before my left tube ruptured.... after the doc did the emergency surgery on me she said she didn't think I would make it because as she was going in my tube ruptured and there was so much blood... She managed to save my left tube and i'm ok, that was about 3 years ago... Im not telling you to get you scared, but to let you know you need to take it serious and go in now. Hopefully its not an ectopic pregnancy though, either way let me know.


----------



## valia

Wow, that is very scary. I am glad you are ok! I hope it's not an ectopic pregnancy and I think I will either go to the ER tomorrow or make that dreaded appointment at the free clinic for my health's sake. I am still feeling faint as well - I thought it was because I was hungry but I've eaten two full meals today and I still feel faint. It's very odd. Anyways, thanks for your input!


----------



## garrickbaby

They said I fainted because my blood pressure was low due to the loss of blood, if you can maybe you can go and check your blood pressure if you don't get over to the ER right away. If you go out and have been feeling faint make sure someone is with you... I'm lucky my husband was with me when i fainted in the store, he caught me both times, if not I would've hit my head and it could've been worse. good luck


----------



## valia

Wal-Mart which is just down the street has a free blood pressure checker, so I will definitely get that checked tomorrow!


----------



## garrickbaby

valia said:


> Wal-Mart which is just down the street has a free blood pressure checker, so I will definitely get that checked tomorrow!

Great let me know how it goes.... fingers crossed for you.


----------



## garrickbaby

Checking on you to see how things are going.... let me know what the ER said. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## valia

Thank you for your concern, garrickbaby. I have not gone to the doctor yet as the bleeding pretty much ceased from October 21 - up to today other than just very light pink spotting every now and then when I wipe. However, today I am having dark red spotting again, but it's only when I wipe sometimes. 

It has never been enough blood to "soak" through a pad like my normal period so I don't know if I should get checked out or not... it's mainly random spotting when I wipe which has been going on since the beginning of the month, ugh so confused. I don't know if I should go to the ER for this or not... it's not like I'm bleeding a ton. Thoughts?


----------



## garrickbaby

Glad you came back on to give an update, I was starting to get worried. 
Are you still having pain, if so how is it? Has it gotten worse or better? The bleeding seems the same as mine where it got lighter and then darker and from light to heavy eventually... I have PCOS and my periods were all over the place, do you know if you have that also? Sometimes, I would have only 2 periods a year or sometimes none at all. I think if you still have the pains, the bleeding gets heavier and you still faint then you should go to the ER and tell them you don't know if you may be pregnant and is worried that its and ectopic pregnancy. Believe me if its and ectopic it can be dangerous for you... I was so near dealth when I had the surgery, it was just a blessing that I got there in time. 

Please, continue to let me know how you are doing.


----------



## valia

I took my blood pressure just now and it was 113/64 which is pretty normal, right? 

I have little to no pain, just period-like cramps when the random bleeding happens. The pain I have are odd stretching and stabbing like pains in my right or left side, but I'm not like doubling over in pain or anything like that. I know they're not gas pains because I get those, too, and those feel more like heartburn.

No, I don't know if I have PCOS, but I have had two UTIs in the past year but the doctor told me it was not related to having late periods. I had a full pelvic exam at a clinic a few months back and they didn't find anything to be concerned about. 

I will definetly go to the ER if I experience unbearable pain. 

Thank you again for your concern, I will keep you updated.


----------



## garrickbaby

valia said:


> I took my blood pressure just now and it was 113/64 which is pretty normal, right?
> 
> I have little to no pain, just period-like cramps when the random bleeding happens. The pain I have are odd stretching and stabbing like pains in my right or left side, but I'm not like doubling over in pain or anything like that. I know they're not gas pains because I get those, too, and those feel more like heartburn.
> 
> No, I don't know if I have PCOS, but I have had two UTIs in the past year but the doctor told me it was not related to having late periods. I had a full pelvic exam at a clinic a few months back and they didn't find anything to be concerned about.
> 
> I will definetly go to the ER if I experience unbearable pain.
> 
> Thank you again for your concern, I will keep you updated.

Yeah that's a good blood pressure. Have you taken a pregnancy test recently... The stretching/stabbing pains is a normal pregnancy symptom and some people bleed during pregnancy.


----------



## valia

Yes, I have taken a test a few days ago and it was negative. No bleeding so far today, just a lot of discharge. It also burns when I have sex (sorry if TMI) and I'm not sure if that's attributed to a possible UTI or not as I've had two in the past year.


----------



## valia

Well, the bleeding started again this evening. Medium red accompanied with sticky discharge when I wipe. Very mild period-like cramps, nothing worth popping a pain reliever for. Very confused.


----------



## valia

I started bleeding heavy today with some clots, so I went ahead and made an appointment. It's in two weeks. Wish me luck!


----------



## garrickbaby

valia said:


> I started bleeding heavy today with some clots, so I went ahead and made an appointment. It's in two weeks. Wish me luck!

I've been thinking about you. I can't believe they are still going to make you wait 2 weeks to see you. If the pain gets worse you need to call them and mention ectopic pregnancy, that should make them put you in faster or tell you to go staight to the Emergency room. At least at the emergency room they will give you a sonogram right then and there and be able to tell you what's wrong. At the doctors appointment, they will take blood, maybe tell you to get a sono later but it all can take a long time to get an answer. 

Hopefully, it doesn't get any worst. Keep me updated. Good luck


----------



## valia

I'm going to a free clinic, so I hope they can give me a blood pregnancy test or something. I've taken so many urine tests I've lost count, and not one was positive. I highly doubt I am pregnant though since it would have shown up on a urine test by now. I'm just hoping I don't have a big health problem going on and I just need to take a med or something!


----------



## valia

Well the free clinic called me today to tell me they can't see me unless it's for birth control or until a year from my free pelvic exam which is in December. I've been bleeding heavy - like a medium period bleed - for like 3 days now. If this problem persists I am simply going to the ER. Oh and the free clinic gave me the number of a doctor's office that goes based off your income, but that would take awhile because I'd need to show proof of income and get it verified, etc. So, I guess I'll just have to wait it out and go to the ER and wind up with another ridiculous bill I'll never be able to pay. Ughh....


----------



## kelloggs

I think you need to swallow the pill and get to ER. Your health matters! This is unlikely to right itself on its own!


----------



## valia

kelloggs, you are right. I just had a bunch of large clots today. I think I am going to go to the ER. Wish me luck!


----------



## kelloggs

valia said:


> kelloggs, you are right. I just had a bunch of large clots today. I think I am going to go to the ER. Wish me luck!

good luck and let us know!


----------



## valia

I have an appointment at a clinic on Wednesday but the bleeding and clots have been heavy the past week so I went to the ER tonight. They took urine and blood samples. The doctor said I'm not pregnant and I'm not anemic but she felt something that might be a uterine fibroid. She said the clinic can order an ultrasound to determine for sure what it is. Even though this is no longer a gestational complication, I would like to continue posting updates here until I figure out what it is for sure if that's ok.


----------



## garrickbaby

valia said:


> I have an appointment at a clinic on Wednesday but the bleeding and clots have been heavy the past week so I went to the ER tonight. They took urine and blood samples. The doctor said I'm not pregnant and I'm not anemic but she felt something that might be a uterine fibroid. She said the clinic can order an ultrasound to determine for sure what it is. Even though this is no longer a gestational complication, I would like to continue posting updates here until I figure out what it is for sure if that's ok.

glad you finally made it to the ER. I was wondering what happened with this. 
Let us know the outcome.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Ah I know you said not to say it but - go to the doctor! That is the best advice anyone can give you.


----------

